# SRAM shifter cable diameter - 1.1mm??



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Is it true that SRAM shifter cables are 1.1mm?

I have several Shimano XT and XTR shifter cables, which are 1.2mm, in my parts stash for my mountain bike. I'm racing LOTOJA in two weeks and would feel a little better with fresh shifter cables. Both the front and rear cables have at least one cable strand that is cut at the derailleur bolt clamp. Anyway, will my 1.2mm Shimano cables work on my Sram Rival shifters?


Thanks.

Roy


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

yes, they are 1.1mm. your 1.2mm cables will work, but i'm of the opinion that 1.1mm works better for all shifters.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed. 

I believe plain, stainless Jagwire cables 1.1.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I use 1.1mm for everything in the shop. They work better.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Sounds great. My bike already came with Jagwire L3 housing installed, so the 1.1mm is perfect. Until yesterday, I had no idea they even made 1.1mm. I'll see why my LBS has, and might even have them order the teflon coated cables.

It does not say on Inner Wire for Derailluer | Jagwire USA which cables are 1.1mm or 1.2mm. I was able to tell in the QBP catalog.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

The difference in diameter between 1.1 mm and 1.2 mm is 0.1 mm, also known as .00394". Ain't much. I don't think the ID of cable housing is toleranced so tight that either cable wouldn't function properly in either housing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> The difference in diameter between 1.1 mm and 1.2 mm is 0.1 mm, also known as .00394". Ain't much. I don't think the ID of cable housing is toleranced so tight that either cable wouldn't function properly in either housing.


i agree w/ you on this. i think the reason i like the 1.1 SRAM pitstop cables better might have to do w/ the smoother finish than the actual measurement of the cable diameter.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> The difference in diameter between 1.1 mm and 1.2 mm is 0.1 mm, also known as .00394". Ain't much. I don't think the ID of cable housing is toleranced so tight that either cable wouldn't function properly in either housing.


Plus, it's not the ID of the housing I care about, as I don't think it matters. Sram calls for 1.1mm for a reason I am unaware of, but they do call for it...and I'll oblige.


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't notice the difference and they seem to be interchangeable


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

I know I bought regular 1.2mm cables to go in my SRAM Force shifters, and I simply could not get them to go into the shifters... I went back to the shop and got 1.1mm and they loaded fine...


----------

